# manjaro linux - black screen in obs while capturing screen



## B0tm4n (Sep 2, 2021)

Hello I'm on manjaro linux and i have installed obs but when i want capture my screen it does not work !


I really don't know what to do I saw several tutorials on youtube but they are all under windows


my logs when i start obs in my terminal :

```
Warning: Ignoring XDG_SESSION_TYPE=wayland on Gnome. Use QT_QPA_PLATFORM=wayland to run on Wayland anyway.
Attempted path: share/obs/obs-studio/locale/en-US.ini
Attempted path: /usr/share/obs/obs-studio/locale/en-US.ini
Attempted path: share/obs/obs-studio/locale.ini
Attempted path: /usr/share/obs/obs-studio/locale.ini
Attempted path: share/obs/obs-studio/locale/fr-FR.ini
Attempted path: /usr/share/obs/obs-studio/locale/fr-FR.ini
info: Using preferred locale 'fr-FR'
Attempted path: share/obs/obs-studio/themes/Dark.qss
Attempted path: /usr/share/obs/obs-studio/themes/Dark.qss
info: CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-6440HQ CPU @ 2.60GHz
info: CPU Speed: 900.055MHz
info: Physical Cores: 4, Logical Cores: 4
info: Physical Memory: 7847MB Total, 4013MB Free
info: Kernel Version: Linux 5.10.60-1-MANJARO
info: Distribution: "Manjaro Linux" Unknown
info: Session Type: wayland
info: Window System: X11.0, Vendor: The X.Org Foundation, Version: 1.21.1
info: Portable mode: false
Attempted path: share/obs/obs-studio/themes/Dark/no_sources.svg
Attempted path: /usr/share/obs/obs-studio/themes/Dark/no_sources.svg
QMetaObject::connectSlotsByName: No matching signal for on_tbar_position_valueChanged(int)
QMetaObject::connectSlotsByName: No matching signal for on_actionShowTransitionProperties_triggered()
QMetaObject::connectSlotsByName: No matching signal for on_actionHideTransitionProperties_triggered()
info: OBS 27.0.1-2 (linux)
info: ---------------------------------
info: ---------------------------------
info: audio settings reset:
    samples per sec: 48000
    speakers:        2
info: --------------------------------
info: Initializing OpenGL...
info: Loading up OpenGL on adapter Intel Mesa Intel(R) HD Graphics 530 (SKL GT2)
info: OpenGL loaded successfully, version 4.6 (Core Profile) Mesa 21.2.1, shading language 4.60
info: ---------------------------------
info: video settings reset:
    base resolution:   1366x768
    output resolution: 1280x720
    downscale filter:  Bicubic
    fps:               30/1
    format:            NV12
    YUV mode:          709/Partial
info: NV12 texture support not available
info: Audio monitoring device:
    name: Par défaut
    id: default
info: ---------------------------------
warning: Failed to load 'en-US' text for module: 'decklink-captions.so'
warning: Failed to load 'en-US' text for module: 'decklink-ouput-ui.so'
error: os_dlopen(/usr//lib/obs-plugins/frontend-tools.so->/usr//lib/obs-plugins/frontend-tools.so): libluajit-5.1.so.2: Ne peut ouvrir le fichier d'objet partagé: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type

warning: Module '/usr//lib/obs-plugins/frontend-tools.so' not loaded
libDeckLinkAPI.so: Ne peut ouvrir le fichier d'objet partagé: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type
warning: A DeckLink iterator could not be created.  The DeckLink drivers may not be installed
info: No blackmagic support
warning: v4l2loopback not installed, virtual camera disabled
error: os_dlopen(libnvidia-encode.so.1->libnvidia-encode.so.1): libnvidia-encode.so.1: Ne peut ouvrir le fichier d'objet partagé: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type

info: FFMPEG VAAPI supported
error: os_dlopen(/usr//lib/obs-plugins/sndio.so->/usr//lib/obs-plugins/sndio.so): libsndio.so.7.1: Ne peut ouvrir le fichier d'objet partagé: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type

warning: Module '/usr//lib/obs-plugins/sndio.so' not loaded
info: ---------------------------------
info:   Loaded Modules:
info:     text-freetype2.so
info:     rtmp-services.so
info:     obs-x264.so
info:     obs-transitions.so
info:     obs-outputs.so
info:     obs-libfdk.so
info:     obs-filters.so
info:     obs-ffmpeg.so
info:     linux-v4l2.so
info:     linux-pulseaudio.so
info:     linux-jack.so
info:     linux-decklink.so
info:     linux-capture.so
info:     linux-alsa.so
info:     image-source.so
info:     decklink-ouput-ui.so
info:     decklink-captions.so
info: ---------------------------------
info: ==== Startup complete ===============================================
info: Switched to Preview/Program mode
info: ------------------------------------------------
info: All scene data cleared
info: ------------------------------------------------
info: pulse-input: Server name: 'pulseaudio 15.0'
info: pulse-input: Audio format: s16le, 44100 Hz, 2 channels
info: pulse-input: Started recording from 'alsa_output.pci-0000_00_1f.3.analog-stereo.monitor'
info: [Loaded global audio device]: 'Audio du Bureau'
info: pulse-input: Server name: 'pulseaudio 15.0'
info: pulse-input: Audio format: s16le, 44100 Hz, 2 channels
info: pulse-input: Started recording from 'alsa_input.pci-0000_00_1f.3.analog-stereo'
info: [Loaded global audio device]: 'Mic/Aux'
info: v4l2-input: Start capture from /dev/video2
error: v4l2-input: Unable to open device
error: v4l2-input: Initialization failed
info: pulse-input: Server name: 'pulseaudio 15.0'
info: pulse-input: Audio format: s16le, 44100 Hz, 1 channels
info: pulse-input: Started recording from 'alsa_input.usb-MUSIC-BOOST_Usb_Microphone-00.mono-fallback'
info: xcompcap: [widow-capture: 'Capture de la fenêtre (Xcomposite) 2'] update settings:
    title: VMware Workstation 16 Player (Non-commercial use only)
    class: vmplayer
    Bit depth: 24
    Found proper GLXFBConfig (in 202): yes

info: pulse-input: Server name: 'pulseaudio 15.0'
info: pulse-input: Audio format: s16le, 44100 Hz, 1 channels
info: pulse-input: Started recording from 'alsa_input.usb-MUSIC-BOOST_Usb_Microphone-00.mono-fallback'
info: xshm-input: Geometry 1366x768 @ 0,0
info: Switched to scene 'Début'
info: ------------------------------------------------
info: Loaded scenes:
info: - scene 'Début':
info:     - source: 'Capture Audio (Entrée PulseAudio)' (pulse_input_capture)
info:     - source: 'Capture de la fenêtre (Xcomposite)' (xcomposite_input)
info:     - source: 'Périphérique de capture vidéo (V4L2)' (v4l2_input)
info: - scene 'Écrans seul':
info:     - source: 'Capture Audio (Entrée PulseAudio)' (pulse_input_capture)
info:     - source: 'Capture de la fenêtre (Xcomposite)' (xcomposite_input)
info: - scene 'Fin':
info:     - source: 'Capture Audio (Entrée PulseAudio)' (pulse_input_capture)
info:     - source: 'Périphérique de capture vidéo (V4L2)' (v4l2_input)

info: - scene 'vmware':
info:     - source: 'Capture de la fenêtre (Xcomposite) 2' (xcomposite_input)
info:     - source: 'Capture Audio (Entrée PulseAudio) 2' (pulse_input_capture)
info: - scene 'firefox':
info:     - source: 'Capture d'écran (XSHM)' (xshm_input)
info: ------------------------------------------------
Attempted path: share/obs/obs-studio/images/overflow.png
Attempted path: /usr/share/obs/obs-studio/images/overflow.png
info: adding 42 milliseconds of audio buffering, total audio buffering is now 42 milliseconds (source: Mic/Aux)

info: xcompcap: [window-capture: 'Capture de la fenêtre (Xcomposite)'] update settings:
    title: OBS Studio 27.0.1-2 (linux) - Profil: Sans nom - Scènes: Sans nom
    class: obs
    Bit depth: 24
    Found proper GLXFBConfig (in 202): yes
info: xshm-input: Geometry 1366x768 @ 0,0
info: User added source 'Capture d'écran (XSHM) 2' (xshm_input) to scene 'Début'
^Cinfo: ==== Shutting down ==================================================
info: pulse-input: Stopped recording from 'alsa_input.usb-MUSIC-BOOST_Usb_Microphone-00.mono-fallback'
info: pulse-input: Got 4010 packets with 1777318 frames
info: pulse-input: Stopped recording from 'alsa_input.usb-MUSIC-BOOST_Usb_Microphone-00.mono-fallback'
info: pulse-input: Got 4053 packets with 1821815 frames
info: pulse-input: Stopped recording from 'alsa_output.pci-0000_00_1f.3.analog-stereo.monitor'
info: pulse-input: Got 8003 packets with 1733010 frames
info: pulse-input: Stopped recording from 'alsa_input.pci-0000_00_1f.3.analog-stereo'
info: pulse-input: Got 4140 packets with 1820968 frames
info: All scene data cleared
info: ------------------------------------------------
info: Freeing OBS context data
info: == Profiler Results =============================
info: run_program_init: 756,584 ms
info:  ┣OBSApp::AppInit: 2,898 ms
info:  ┃ ┗OBSApp::InitLocale: 1,683 m
info:  ┗OBSApp::OBSInit: 378,258 ms
info:    ┣obs_startup: 16,523 ms
info:    ┗OBSBasic::OBSInit: 204,937 ms
info:      ┣OBSBasic::InitBasicConfig: 0,075 ms
info:      ┣OBSBasic::ResetAudio: 0,108 ms
info:      ┣OBSBasic::ResetVideo: 54,54 ms
info:      ┣OBSBasic::InitOBSCallbacks: 0,004 ms
info:      ┣OBSBasic::InitHotkeys: 0,046 ms
info:      ┣obs_load_all_modules: 29,756 ms
info:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(decklink-captions.so): 0,022 ms
info:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(decklink-ouput-ui.so): 0,526 ms
info:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(image-source.so): 0,006 ms
info:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(linux-alsa.so): 0,004 ms
info:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(linux-capture.so): 0,483 ms
info:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(linux-decklink.so): 0,09 ms
info:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(linux-jack.so): 0,001 ms
info:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(linux-pulseaudio.so): 0,001 ms
info:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(linux-v4l2.so): 4,717 ms
info:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(obs-ffmpeg.so): 0,323 ms
info:      ┃ ┃ ┗nvenc_check: 0,256 ms
info:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(obs-filters.so): 0,016 ms
info:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(obs-libfdk.so): 0 ms
info:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(obs-outputs.so): 0,001 ms
info:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(obs-transitions.so): 0,005 ms
info:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(obs-x264.so): 0,001 ms
info:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(rtmp-services.so): 0,587 ms
info:      ┃ ┗obs_init_module(text-freetype2.so): 0,006 ms
info:      ┣OBSBasic::ResetOutputs: 0,087 ms
info:      ┣OBSBasic::CreateHotkeys: 0,032 ms
info:      ┣OBSBasic::InitService: 1,019 msinfo:     
┣OBSBasic::InitPrimitives: 0,271 ms
info:      ┗OBSBasic::Load: 48,04 ms
info: obs_hotkey_thread(25 ms): min=0,124 ms, median=1,148 ms, max=6,216 ms, 99th percentile=2,967 ms, 100% below 25 ms
info: audio_thread(Audio): min=0 ms, median=0,222 ms, max=1,152 ms, 99th percentile=0,601 ms
info: obs_graphics_thread(33,3333 ms): min=0,047 ms, median=11,628 ms, max=29,186 ms, 99th percentile=20,836 ms, 100% below 33,333 ms
info:  ┣tick_sources: min=0 ms, median=2,789 ms, max=13,664 ms, 99th percentile=3,781 ms
info:  ┣output_frame: min=0,024 ms, median=0,388 ms, max=6,817 ms, 99th percentile=0,71 ms
info:  ┃ ┗gs_context(video->graphics): min=0,024 ms, median=0,388 ms, max=6,817 ms, 99th percentile=0,709 ms
info:  ┃   ┣render_video: min=0,018 ms, median=0,207 ms, max=1,419 ms, 99th percentile=0,432 ms
info:  ┃   ┃ ┗render_main_texture: min=0,014 ms, median=0,2 ms, max=1,406 ms, 99th percentile=0,426 ms
info:  ┃   ┗gs_flush: min=0,003 ms, median=0,138 ms, max=6,568 ms, 99th percentile=0,371 ms
info:  ┗render_displays: min=0,003 ms, median=8,304 ms, max=24,817 ms, 99th percentile=15,035 ms
info: =================================================
info: == Profiler Time Between Calls ==================
info: obs_hotkey_thread(25 ms): min=25,212 ms, median=26,284 ms, max=31,28 ms, 1,55541% within ±2% of 25 ms (0% lower, 98,4446% higher
info: obs_graphics_thread(33,3333 ms): min=31,024 ms, median=33,336 ms, max=35,698 ms, 99,5054% within ±2% of 33,333 ms (0,247321% lower, 0,247321%higher)
info: =================================================
info: Number of memory leaks: 0
```

os : Manjaro Linux
gnome version : 40.4.0
cpu : Intel® Core™ i5-6440HQ CPU @ 2.60GHz × 4
gpu : Mesa Intel® HD Graphics 530 (SKL GT2)
windowing system : wayland

and thank in advance !


----------



## bff (Oct 15, 2021)

sup. created this account just to reply to you cuz I was having the same problem on Arch. try switching to X11 window manager. OBS gave me the same problem when I was using Wayland. switching to X11 solved it.


----------



## Tuna (Oct 15, 2021)

In that log OBS is run in a wayland session. X11 capture will not work in that case. Start with "obs -platform wayland" to get pipewire capture methods.


----------



## kallyous (Oct 31, 2021)

Tuna said:


> In that log OBS is run in a wayland session. X11 capture will not work in that case. Start with "obs -platform wayland" to get pipewire capture methods.



Just made an account because someone need to say this solution works, I had B0tm4n's issue and this solved it. Thank you.

For next people with this issue, once you start OBS with "obs -platform wayland", make sure to create a new "Screen Capture (PipeWire)" source, from the Sources menu, and select your screen.


----------



## hutber (Dec 5, 2022)

For me, on Linux obs -platform xcb did the trick. I have nothing that needs wayland.


----------



## AaronD (Dec 6, 2022)

Is -platform an undocumented option?  I don't see it here:

```
aaron@aaron-ubuntustudio-m6800:~$ obs --help
--help, -h: Get list of available commands.

--startstreaming: Automatically start streaming.
--startrecording: Automatically start recording.
--startreplaybuffer: Start replay buffer.
--startvirtualcam: Start virtual camera (if available).

--collection <string>: Use specific scene collection.
--profile <string>: Use specific profile.
--scene <string>: Start with specific scene.

--studio-mode: Enable studio mode.
--minimize-to-tray: Minimize to system tray.
--multi, -m: Don't warn when launching multiple instances.

--verbose: Make log more verbose.
--always-on-top: Start in 'always on top' mode.

--unfiltered_log: Make log unfiltered.

--disable-updater: Disable built-in updater (Windows/Mac only)

--disable-missing-files-check: Disable the missing files dialog which can appear on startup.

--version, -V: Get current version.
aaron@aaron-ubuntustudio-m6800:~$
aaron@aaron-ubuntustudio-m6800:~$ man obs
No manual entry for obs
aaron@aaron-ubuntustudio-m6800:~$
```
My attempts to use it anyway:

```
aaron@aaron-ubuntustudio-m6800:~$ obs -platform wayland
Failed to create wl_display (No such file or directory)
qt.qpa.plugin: Could not load the Qt platform plugin "wayland" in "" even though it was found.
This application failed to start because no Qt platform plugin could be initialized. Reinstalling the application may fix this problem.

Available platform plugins are: eglfs, linuxfb, minimal, minimalegl, offscreen, vkkhrdisplay, vnc, wayland-egl, wayland, xcb.

Aborted (core dumped)
aaron@aaron-ubuntustudio-m6800:~$
```


```
aaron@aaron-ubuntustudio-m6800:~$ obs -platform wayland-egl
Failed to create wl_display (No such file or directory)
qt.qpa.wayland: Failed to initialize EGL display 3001
qt.qpa.plugin: Could not load the Qt platform plugin "wayland-egl" in "" even though it was found.
This application failed to start because no Qt platform plugin could be initialized. Reinstalling the application may fix this problem.

Available platform plugins are: eglfs, linuxfb, minimal, minimalegl, offscreen, vkkhrdisplay, vnc, wayland-egl, wayland, xcb.

Aborted (core dumped)
aaron@aaron-ubuntustudio-m6800:~$
```


```
aaron@aaron-ubuntustudio-m6800:~$ obs -platform eglfs
drmModeGetResources failed (Operation not supported)
no screens available, assuming 24-bit color
debug: Found portal inhibitor
Attempted path: share/obs/obs-studio/locale/en-US.ini
Attempted path: /usr/share/obs/obs-studio/locale/en-US.ini
Attempted path: share/obs/obs-studio/locale.ini
Attempted path: /usr/share/obs/obs-studio/locale.ini
Attempted path: share/obs/obs-studio/themes/Yami.qss
Attempted path: /usr/share/obs/obs-studio/themes/Yami.qss
info: CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4940MX CPU @ 3.10GHz
info: CPU Speed: 3200.000MHz
info: Physical Cores: 4, Logical Cores: 8
info: Physical Memory: 32043MB Total, 26052MB Free
info: Kernel Version: Linux 5.15.0-56-lowlatency
info: Distribution: "Ubuntu" "22.04"
info: Session Type: x11
info: Unable to open X display
info: Qt Version: 6.2.4 (runtime), 6.2.4 (compiled)
info: Portable mode: false
Cannot create window: no screens available
Aborted (core dumped)
aaron@aaron-ubuntustudio-m6800:~$
```


```
aaron@aaron-ubuntustudio-m6800:~$ obs -platform linuxfb
Failed to open framebuffer /dev/fb0 (Permission denied)
linuxfb: Failed to initialize screen
no screens available, assuming 24-bit color
debug: Found portal inhibitor
Attempted path: share/obs/obs-studio/locale/en-US.ini
Attempted path: /usr/share/obs/obs-studio/locale/en-US.ini
Attempted path: share/obs/obs-studio/locale.ini
Attempted path: /usr/share/obs/obs-studio/locale.ini
Attempted path: share/obs/obs-studio/themes/Yami.qss
Attempted path: /usr/share/obs/obs-studio/themes/Yami.qss
info: CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4940MX CPU @ 3.10GHz
info: CPU Speed: 3200.000MHz
info: Physical Cores: 4, Logical Cores: 8
info: Physical Memory: 32043MB Total, 26070MB Free
info: Kernel Version: Linux 5.15.0-56-lowlatency
info: Distribution: "Ubuntu" "22.04"
info: Session Type: x11
info: Unable to open X display
info: Qt Version: 6.2.4 (runtime), 6.2.4 (compiled)
info: Portable mode: false
Cannot create window: no screens available
Aborted (core dumped)
aaron@aaron-ubuntustudio-m6800:~$
```


```
aaron@aaron-ubuntustudio-m6800:~$ obs -platform minimal
debug: Found portal inhibitor
This plugin does not support application fonts
This plugin does not support application fonts
This plugin does not support application fonts
Attempted path: share/obs/obs-studio/locale/en-US.ini
Attempted path: /usr/share/obs/obs-studio/locale/en-US.ini
Attempted path: share/obs/obs-studio/locale.ini
Attempted path: /usr/share/obs/obs-studio/locale.ini
Attempted path: share/obs/obs-studio/themes/Yami.qss
Attempted path: /usr/share/obs/obs-studio/themes/Yami.qss
Segmentation fault (core dumped)
aaron@aaron-ubuntustudio-m6800:~$
```


```
aaron@aaron-ubuntustudio-m6800:~$ obs -platform minimalegl
Opened display 0x560d63a97b20

Initialized display 1 4

Could not create the egl surface: error = 0x300b

EGL error
Aborted (core dumped)
aaron@aaron-ubuntustudio-m6800:~$
```


```
aaron@aaron-ubuntustudio-m6800:~$ obs -platform vkkhrdisplay
debug: Found portal inhibitor
Attempted path: share/obs/obs-studio/locale/en-US.ini
Attempted path: /usr/share/obs/obs-studio/locale/en-US.ini
Attempted path: share/obs/obs-studio/locale.ini
Attempted path: /usr/share/obs/obs-studio/locale.ini
Attempted path: share/obs/obs-studio/themes/Yami.qss
Attempted path: /usr/share/obs/obs-studio/themes/Yami.qss
info: CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4940MX CPU @ 3.10GHz
info: CPU Speed: 3200.000MHz
info: Physical Cores: 4, Logical Cores: 8
info: Physical Memory: 32043MB Total, 25880MB Free
info: Kernel Version: Linux 5.15.0-56-lowlatency
info: Distribution: "Ubuntu" "22.04"
info: Session Type: x11
info: Unable to open X display
info: Qt Version: 6.2.4 (runtime), 6.2.4 (compiled)
info: Portable mode: false
qt.core.qmetaobject.connectslotsbyname: QMetaObject::connectSlotsByName: No matching signal for on_tbar_position_valueChanged(int)
qt.core.qmetaobject.connectslotsbyname: QMetaObject::connectSlotsByName: No matching signal for on_actionShowTransitionProperties_triggered()
qt.core.qmetaobject.connectslotsbyname: QMetaObject::connectSlotsByName: No matching signal for on_actionHideTransitionProperties_triggered()
Attempted path: share/obs/obs-studio/themes/Dark/no_sources.svg
Attempted path: /usr/share/obs/obs-studio/themes/Dark/no_sources.svg
info: OBS 28.1.2 (linux)
info: ---------------------------------
info: ---------------------------------
info: audio settings reset:
    samples per sec: 48000
    speakers:        2
    max buffering:   960 milliseconds
    buffering type:  dynamically increasing
info: ---------------------------------
info: Initializing OpenGL...
info: Loading up OpenGL on adapter NVIDIA Corporation Quadro K5100M/PCIe/SSE2
info: OpenGL loaded successfully, version 3.3.0 NVIDIA 390.154, shading language 3.30 NVIDIA via Cg compiler
info: ---------------------------------
info: video settings reset:
    base resolution:   1920x1080
    output resolution: 1920x1080
    downscale filter:  Lanczos
    fps:               30/1
    format:            NV12
    YUV mode:          Rec. 709/Partial
info: NV12 texture support not available
info: P010 texture support not available
info: Audio monitoring device:
    name: Monitor of Built-in Audio Analog Stereo
    id: alsa_output.pci-0000_00_1b.0.analog-stereo.monitor
info: ---------------------------------
info: [adv-ss] version: a855996
info: [adv-ss] version: a855996c1e7bf930fd8a2806998c2afd10451813
info: [adv-ss] curl loaded successfully
info: [adv-ss] found curl library
info: [adv-ss] attempting to load "/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/obs-plugins/adv-ss-plugins/advanced-scene-switcher-opencv.so"
info: [adv-ss] successfully loaded "/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/obs-plugins/adv-ss-plugins/advanced-scene-switcher-opencv.so"
vkkhrdisplay platform plugin only supports QWindow with surfaceType == VulkanSurface
Failed to create platform window for QWidgetWindow(0x564ceba21c30, name="OBSBasicWindow") with flags QFlags<Qt::WindowType>(Window|WindowTitleHint|WindowSystemMenuHint|WindowMinMaxButtonsHint|WindowCloseButtonHint|WindowFullscreenButtonHint)
vkkhrdisplay platform plugin only supports QWindow with surfaceType == VulkanSurface
Failed to create platform window for QWidgetWindow(0x564ceba21c30, name="OBSBasicWindow") with flags QFlags<Qt::WindowType>(Window|WindowTitleHint|WindowSystemMenuHint|WindowMinMaxButtonsHint|WindowCloseButtonHint|WindowFullscreenButtonHint)
vkkhrdisplay platform plugin only supports QWindow with surfaceType == VulkanSurface
Failed to create platform window for QWidgetWindow(0x564ceba21c30, name="OBSBasicWindow") with flags QFlags<Qt::WindowType>(Window|WindowTitleHint|WindowSystemMenuHint|WindowMinMaxButtonsHint|WindowCloseButtonHint|WindowFullscreenButtonHint)
vkkhrdisplay platform plugin only supports QWindow with surfaceType == VulkanSurface
Failed to create platform window for QWidgetWindow(0x564ceba21c30, name="OBSBasicWindow") with flags QFlags<Qt::WindowType>(Window|WindowTitleHint|WindowSystemMenuHint|WindowMinMaxButtonsHint|WindowCloseButtonHint|WindowFullscreenButtonHint)
<spam those 2 lines until>
Segmentation fault (core dumped)
aaron@aaron-ubuntustudio-m6800:~$
```
offscreen and vnc seemed to work, but with no UI on the connected monitors.  (as expected given the names)
xcb has a visible UI, but no change from the issue that I reported in a different thread: https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/window-capture-is-always-blank.161519/


----------

